# Stihl concrete saw



## Leescapeinc (Mar 21, 2020)

I have a stihl Ts500i saw that won’t idle. It will run but won’t stay idling. Anyone else having this problem??


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

You probably have a dirty idle circuit in the carburetor. Simple fix. Caused many times by dirty 2 stroke fuel.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

Sometimes a little Seafoam will clear that idle problem up. If not you'll have to go through the carb.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

Assuming compression is ok...best fix is to rebuild carb. As previously posted, it could be dirt in idle passage, but it could also be a bad pumper diaphragm. I've done a few of them, & ran perfect afterwards.
Kits are extremely cheap. Just need to know carb model.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Railman said:


> Assuming compression is ok...best fix is to rebuild carb. As previously posted, it could be dirt in idle passage, but it could also be a bad pumper diaphragm. I've done a few of them, & ran perfect afterwards.
> Kits are extremely cheap. Just need to know carb model.


I don't think those saws have carbs.

They are electronically controlled injection.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

When is the last time you took it in for service?


I had some electric part take a crap in mine after I had it for a few years, the tech fixed it right up. Mine was a hot start/idle issue.


If you are cutting dry too you'll plug the air filters pretty fast and that will cause it to have idling issues as well.


I take mine in for service each spring, he tears it down, cleans it all up, changes the plug and filters and makes sure the electric stuff is working fine, isn't too expensive.


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

NYCB said:


> I don't think those saws have carbs.
> 
> They are electronically controlled injection.


Your right!:thumbsup:
https://en.stihl.ca/STIHL-Products/Construction-Machines/Cut-off-Machines/22016-510/TS-500i.aspx


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Buy fresh Premium Gas, NO ALCOHOL at all, Use METAL tight cans for keeping water out of the premix, use only quality name brand synthetic oil, USE a measure or mix with complete containers, more idioot resistant..:thumbsup:

A oz or two of water dryer if needed per gallon of mix

If the mix hasn't been used in 2-3 months, dump it into the truck and mix fresh.

Check the blade brake, cleaning or too tight?

Clean replace air filter.....

New Plug? Check cap resistance ~5KOhms? R plugs about the same 5K Ohms


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Fouthgeneration said:


> A oz or two of water dryer if needed per gallon of mix


Make sure it's the right stuff for 2-stroke engines! In my area the brand is Heet (yellow bottle) and Iso-Heet (red bottle). You do NOT want to put the yellow bottle stuff in gas for 2-stroke engines.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Fourthgereration has some valid points however I dont do that for my husqurvana saws 

The only thing I always do is use their oil when I’m getting gas otherwise i use low octane 10% ethanol fuel. Non-ethanol fuel is impossible to find around here except for those cans you get which are crazy expensive

Also if it is two or three month old fuel and I have a little left I pour it in something else, but I use quite a bit of fuel and rarely do I have saw old gas. 

I have several saws and a couple of them occasionally get used so I will run them out of fuel When they have been sitting for more than a month




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

https://www.pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=IL


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

I started using this in all my stuff when I bought my chain saw a few years ago. Got a better warranty from Sthil because I bought the large can with the saw. 

Doesn’t go bad and it cleans them out better than pump gas. 

I keep the small cans as they are easier to have around and refill with the larger ones.


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Golden view said:


> https://www.pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=IL




The nearest one for me is about 40 miles away outside of Chicago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Stunt Carpenter said:


> I started using this in all my stuff when I bought my chain saw a few years ago. Got a better warranty from Sthil because I bought the large can with the saw.
> 
> Doesn’t go bad and it cleans them out better than pump gas.
> 
> I keep the small cans as they are easier to have around and refill with the larger ones.




Those are great if you have equipment that you occasionally use however sometimes I go through a gallon and a half of Sawgas a Day

They are an Expensive fuel..... I think around 20 bucks a gallon? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter (Dec 31, 2011)

Windycity said:


> Those are great if you have equipment that you occasionally use however sometimes I go through a gallon and a half of Sawgas a Day
> 
> They are an Expensive fuel..... I think around 20 bucks a gallon?
> 
> ...



Last summer I think I was getting the gallon for $15-18 Canadian 

I defiantly never run a gallon through a concrete saw in a day. When I’m using my concrete saw it is usually a 32oz can over two of three days so it makes more sense for me.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Most small engines are OK with 10% ethanol. Since I have clear gas available I use it. Tru fuel is $16 a gallon at Home Depot if you buy 4 gallons. Clear gas at Chevron is $4.50 or so. I add Stabil right away and it's good for longer than I'll ever go without using it up.


----------



## NYCB (Sep 20, 2010)

Windycity said:


> Fourthgereration has some valid points however I dont do that for my husqurvana saws
> 
> The only thing I always do is use their oil when I’m getting gas otherwise i use low octane 10% ethanol fuel. Non-ethanol fuel is impossible to find around here except for those cans you get which are crazy expensive
> 
> ...


I have the same saw as the OP, I've used pre-mix gas in the spring that I had sitting in the truck since fall without an issue.

I also use 87 pump gas, but always use Stihl bran oil (so if there is a warranty issue I at least have that going for me).

Other than yearly service and a handful of repairs those saws are runners, we've beat the absolute hell out of mine.


----------

